# Mausposition im jpanel



## teslar (10. Feb 2012)

hi, wie schon gesagt, möchte ich die mausposition in einem jpanel abfragen.

dazu muss ich ja eigentlich nur 

die mausposition-jpanelposition-fensterposition rechnen.

also die mausposition auf dem desktop abfragen bekomm' ich selber hin, genauso wie die jpanelposition im fenster abfragen.

aber wie kann ich die fensterposition abfragen.

hab einfach versucht, mit frame.getX(), aber das klappt nicht...

kann mir da jemand helfen, oder geh ich das komplett falsch an?


----------



## noobadix (10. Feb 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Die Position der oberen, linken Ecke des JFrame innerhalb seines Parents (!) erhälst du mit dem Point, der JFrame.getLocation() liefert. Ist lediglich der Bildschirm/Desktop das Parent, ist das Ergebnis mit *JFrame.getLocationOnScreen()* identisch, das, wie der Methodenname verspricht, die absolute Fenstereckenposition zurückgibt.

Eine andere Variante stellt der MouseMotionListener dar:
MouseEvent (Java Platform SE 6)


```
import java.awt.event.MouseMotionListener;

JPanel meinPanel;

//...

     meinPanel.addMouseMotionListener(new MouseMotionListener(){
          public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent event){
               //kann hier leer bleiben
          }

          public void mouseMoved(MouseEvent event){
               //Position innerhalb des JPANEL:
               System.out.println("relative Position:");
               System.out.println("Xrel:"+event.getX() + " Yrel: " + event.getY());
               //Position innerhalb des DESKTOP:
               System.out.println("absolute Position:");
               System.out.println("Xabs:" + event.getXOnScreen() + " Yabs" + event.getYOnScreen());
          }
     });

//...
```


Magst du darüber hinaus etwas Verbesserungskritik annehmen? Bitte achte mehr auf die Textform deines Beitrages. Satzzeichen und Groß-/Kleinschreibung erleichtern (zumindest mir) das Lesen, sparen mir also Zeit und "Nerven", und ich sehe, dass sich der Verfasser Mühe gegeben hat, wodurch ich auf einen generellen Respekt des Verfassers gegenüber seinen Lesern und ein Sorgfaltsbewusstsein schließe, wodurch ich noch lieber antworte.

Hoffe, das hat geholfen!


----------



## teslar (11. Feb 2012)

Ich nehme deine Kritik an, bin öfters in Hektik und denke nicht an so etwas^^.

Was mich gerade ein bisschen irritiert ist, dass du sagst, JFrame.getLocationOnScreen(), aber hinterher, event.getXOnScreen().

Das finde ich ein bisschen komisch, aber vielleicht ist dies auch nur, da ich selber noch nicht mit der übergebenen event-variable gearbeitet habe.

Müsste es also mit


```
public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                mx= getmousex(jPanel1.getX());
                repaint();
                
            }
private int getmousex(int xcomp)
            {
                java.awt.PointerInfo info = java.awt.MouseInfo.getPointerInfo();
                java.awt.Point p = info.getLocation();
                return p.x-this.getLocationOnScreen().x-xcomp;
            }
```

funktionieren, oder?


Ich möchte am Ende eine Abfrage erzeugen, die mir sagt, wo ich auf das Panel klicke, um dann etwas auszuführen.
Reicht dort dann auch:


> public void mouseMoved(MouseEvent event){
> //Position innerhalb des JPANEL:
> System.out.println("relative Position:");
> System.out.println("Xrel:"+event.getX() + " Yrel: " + event.getY());


----------



## Michael... (11. Feb 2012)

teslar hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte am Ende eine Abfrage erzeugen, die mir sagt, wo ich auf das Panel klicke


Wenn der MouseListener an dem Panel hängt, dann enthält das MouseEvent bereits die Information an welcher Stelle es ausgelöst wurde. z.B. getPoint(), getX() und getY()


----------



## noobadix (12. Feb 2012)

Ah ><, das hatte ich vergessen zu fragen: Zu welchem Anlass/Event möchtest du die Cursorposition wissen? "Beim Klicken." hast du geantwortet. Gut, dann sollte es der MouseListener tun.
Weißt du, wie Listener generell funktionieren? Events & Listener z.B. gibt Antwort.

Kurzum: Ein MouseListener ist ein Interface. Wenn eine Klasse dieses Interface implementiert, müssen jene Methoden definiert werden, die vom Interface gefordert werden. Welche das sind, findest du in der API: MouseListener (Java Platform SE 7 )
Wenn du nicht alle dieser Methoden benötigst, kannst du deinen Kod verkürzen, indem du einen MouseAdapter benutzt. Mit diesem brauchst du nur jene Methoden definieren, die du auch benötigst. 

Ein Component (wie auch das JPanel) erzeugt z.B. bei jedem Mausklick ein sogenanntes MouseEvent. Sobald du mittels addMouseListener(...) oder addMouseAdapter(...) deinen Listener bei der Component registriert hast, wird die entsprechende Methode dieses Listeners aufgerufen (beim Mausklick ist das public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e)) und ihr wird das erzeugte MouseEvent-Objekt übergeben.
Wie Michael... schon sagte, sind in diesem Event diverse Informationen enthalten und darunter auch die von dir so "heiß ersehnte": die Position.

Innerhalb von mouseClicked(MouseEvent event) kannst du dann also dem MouseEvent-Argument mit event.getX() diese Information entlocken. event.getX() bezieht als Koordinatensystem das Component, bei dem der Listener registriert ist. event.getXOnScreen() würde dir die Position innerhalb des Desktop als Koordinatensystem liefern.

So, ich habe dir jetzt diverse Informationen aus der API und anderen Quellen wiedergekäut. Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich darauf in Zukunft keine Lust mehr habe ^^ aber noch vielmehr, weil ich mich irren könnte, solltest du lernen, die API selbst zu benutzen und zu verstehen!

Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## teslar (18. Feb 2012)

danke,
hab mittlerweile auch selber herausgefunden, das es dafür eine abfrage vom panel gibt, welche meinen wert ausgibt.(wie peinlich)

trotzdem danke, das wird mir bestimmt auch noch weiterhelfen.

sry das ich jetzt erst antworte, stecke aber mitten in meiner facharbeit für die schule....:rtfm:


----------

